# Millennium 3000



## HybridS130 (Aug 27, 2006)

WoW! This filter is terrible! I bought this tank used and this is the filter that it came with. Sure it's plenty big enough to keep the tank clean but, that's about the only good thing I see so far. The filter is clear which is nice to see where the dirt is but, it also means that the plastic is very brittle. Where as other filters can be dropped and kicked around this filter has to be handle with great care to avoid cracks and breaks. The uptake tube is also finicky, you have to take great care to avoid snapping it in half when disassembling the three parts. 

The filter cartridges are hard to come by but, aren't that pricey so I guess that's not too bad. I don't like the bio-filtration mechanism they use, basically a big fat plastic filter cartridge. My biggest issue with this filter though is how much noise it makes. Im pretty sure my car at idle is quieter. I thought at first maybe sand was trapped around the impeller so I took it apart completely, washed, scrubbed, and dried everything to make sure it was like brand new. Impeller was in good shape with no deep scratches or grooves. I plug it back in and it's still as loud as before. 

This week after payday I'll be rushing to PetsMart to pick up a Penguin Bio-wheel. 

P.S. Might borrow a camera, run this thing over with my car and post video on putfile to share with everyone.


----------



## rba (Aug 25, 2006)

I think I know someone who might buy it if it's cheap enough, don't run it over quite yet! She uses them very differently than the manufacturer intended so all the things which are bad isn't as much of a problem. Those things are GAWDAWFUL loud!


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Yes, I agree, they aren't worth what you pay, etc.

I have a small millenium (smallest brand), but it's only an add on biological filter on my 30 gallon. I would never trust one to run my whole tank.


----------



## HybridS130 (Aug 27, 2006)

Where is your friend located? She can have it for free if she pays for shipping.


----------

